# ANTHERIA 2011 : Egyptian Underworld (Redondo Beach, CA)



## Huepow00 (Aug 17, 2011)

*




**
Antheria : Egyptian Underworld*
~ Sept 30 - Oct 2, 2011 // Redondo Beach, CA ~
*--> Visit Our Website <--

Fur Affinity | Facebook | Live Journal | Twitter

*​




*FROM THE CHAIRMAN*


We had a lot of fun bringing Antheria to you last year and now we are ready to do it again in 2011! The road to our opening year certainly had a few potholes in it and we would like to thank you all for your patience and understanding while we worked to smooth it out. In the end, nearly 400 of you came to share your weekend with us and have a good time. It was certainly a weekend to remember.

[video=youtube;96keQ6_YHb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96keQ6_YHb8[/video]

​



This year, we have moved across the street to the luxrious *Crowne Plaza hotel*. We have secured *more than twice the convention space we had last year*. We have a new web site, a new theme, some new faces on our staff, some new events and attractions, and a new Guest of Honor: *Mike Kazaleh*! Check out the Events page for information about Mr. Kazaleh.


What will not be changing are the things that made Antheria 2010 so much fun. We listened carefully to your suggestions and critique and we are happy to say that we will be staying in Redondo Beach, there will still be a *supersponsor yacht trip, *a *private lagoon party,* an *official fursuit pier walk,* tons of* great programming, *and *all the food and fun that Redondo Beach has to offer*, right from the comfort of a fine hotel that is probably more swanky than we deserve. We have a *larger dealer room space*, a *much larger main events hall*, and a *gourmet restaurant and bar* right in the hotel which will be *serving custom meals and drinks themed to our convention*. In addition, *supersponsors will be getting a formal, special events dinner this year!*


As always, it is the sincere goal of the staff to make sure you have a fun weekend at Antheria. We look forward to seeing you all in September this year, and if you have any questions, comments, or concerns, please visit the *"Contact Us"* page and send us an e-mail!


2 Gryphon - Chairman 
Jibba Foxcoon - Chairman
​


----------



## Huepow00 (Aug 17, 2011)

*
**ANTHERIA 2011 - Super Cool Announcements!


*
Hello Antherians,

Remember, you have until SEPTEMBER 1st to register online for Antheria! 
After that, we can only accept registrations at the door. And don't 
forget, *Pharaoh level memberships (our supersponsors) can *only* *
*register online.* Pharaoh members will have a special dinner and be 
invited on board our _*exclusive Guest of Honor yacht trip*_ on the Pacific 
ocean!


*To register to attend Antheria online, follow this link... *
http://www.antheria.org/registration.php


*CALLING ALL FURSUITERS!*
We would like to invite you to register for 
Antheria's *Furry Variety Show*. We'd love to see you shaking your stuff 
and showing off your suits for a crowd. For details and to register to 
perform an act, go here... http://www.antheria.org/variety_show.php


*We are also looking for conbook submissions.* If you're an artist or 
writer and you'd like to share your work with other Antherians, you can 
submit your work to the conbook director by going to this page... 
http://www.antheria.org/conbook.php


Remember, the theme this year is Egyptian Underworld.


LASTLY - *If you're a DJ and want to spin at Antheria* this year, send a
1hr Demo Mix to _[antherians@gmail.com]_ Spin what YOU Enjoy - Show us all
what you can do! We want creativity!


We look forward to seeing you again this year at our new *Crowne Plaza *
*hotel in Redondo Beach, September 30 - October 2!*


*If you have any questions,* please feel free to contact us on our web 
site at http://www.antheria.org/contact.php


We'll see you on the beach!


----------



## Huepow00 (Aug 30, 2011)

*ANTHERIA 2011 - ETA: 30 DAYS & Counting!*



Hey all you Antherians!

Remember to Pre-Register online for Antheria before September 1st!
Pharaoh level memberships (our supersponsors) can *only*
register online & will have a special dinner and be invited on board our
exclusive Guest of Honor Yacht Trip!

========

Our super cool DEALERS are all accounted for and ready for You!
Check them out!

Mike Kazaleh (Guest of Honor)
Agent Elrond
Bedlam Badges
Bengaley Summercat
-DC-
floppybelly
Kilcodo
Mitti (aka Touchmybadger)
Rabbit Valley Comics
Sparky's Stitches
Spelunker Sal
Thornwolf
Twilight Realms Design

========

HEY ARTISTS & WRITERS! We want conbook submissions!
Remember, the theme this year is Egyptian Underworld.

========

CALLING ALL FURSUITERS! We would like to invite you to register for
Antheria's Furry Variety Show.

========

WIKA-WIKA! ("Yo DJ!") Wanna spin at Antheria this year?
send a 1hr Demo Mix to [antherians@gmail.com] Spin what YOU Enjoy
- Show us all what you can do! We want creativity!

========

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us on our web
site at http://www.antheria.org/contact.php

We'll see you on the beach!




To Register to attend Antheria online, follow this link...
http://www.antheria.org/registration.php

For Variety Show details and to register to perform an act, go here...
http://www.antheria.org/variety_show.php

To Submit your work to the Conbook Director go to this page...
http://www.antheria.org/conbook.php


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello Antherians!

We're extending our online registration!

As you know, our online registration closed on September 1st. This would 
be the last time you would have the opportunity to register online, and 
the last chance you would get to register as a Pharaoh Level member 
until next year.

At least it WOULD have been.

You have written to us and made your voices heard. And your biggest 
request... more online registration time. So, that's what we did!

Online registration for Antheria has been extended until September 15. 
That leaves you 10 more days to register for Antheria online. After 
that, don't worry. You can still register at the door. But remember, 
this will be the last opportunity you have to register as a Pharaoh 
Level member and get a ticket on our celebrity filled yacht cruise!

To register for Antheria 2011, go to www.antheria.org

We'll see you there!


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 13, 2011)

*ANTHERIA 2011 - PRE-REG Ends on the 15th!*

Don't Forget! You've only got until the 15th to Pre-Reg for #Antheria 2011! 
http://www.antheria.org/


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 25, 2011)

*ANTHERIA 2011 - NEXT WEEKEND!!!*


This time Next Weekend @ Antheria you'll be watching our GOH Mike Kazaleh   mkaz draw some of his most famous characters!
...How do we know? Because our WEBSITE has been UPDATED............
<insert drum_roll>
==========================


OUR PROGRAM SCHEDULE IS NOW LIVE!
A preliminary schedule of events has been added to the Events Page, INCLUDING Dealers' Den hours.
http://www.antheria.org/events.php#schedule


FURSUIT PARADE ROUTE
The hotel map has been updated to show the route the fursuit parade will follow.
http://www.antheria.org/hotel.php


DIRECTIONS ADDED
Directions to the hotel from various locations have been added to the Travel Page courtesy of Mapquest.
Also Included is a map of the surrounding area.
http://www.antheria.org/travel.php




==========================
We look forward to seeing you enter into our Underworld Next Weekend!
http://www.antheria.org/


**Feel free to get in contact with us!**
http://www.antheria.org/contact.php


----------



## Huepow00 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hope you all had fun at #ANTHERIA2011 this year! We want to improve for next year right Now! Good or Bad - let us know: http://www.antheria.org/feedback.php


----------

